# Help with BSOD Windows Small Business Server 2008



## bjkern (May 23, 2011)

My SBS Server 2008 has been crashing a few times a week for the past few weeks now. I have had trouble figuring out what exactly is the cause of the blue screen and/or how to fix it. I was able to run WinDbg on the minidump file, but was hoping someone could help me make sense of it. I have copied the bugcheck analysis below. Thank you in advance for any help!

*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, fffffa60010813b4}

Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+78 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa60010813b4, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80001c89080
0000000000000000

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

FAULTING_IP: 
tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+5824
fffffa60`010813b4 488b01 mov rax,qword ptr [rcx]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT_SERVER_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xD1

PROCESS_NAME: System

TRAP_FRAME: fffff80002b2f550 -- (.trap 0xfffff80002b2f550)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa800d3fa950 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=fffffa800d3fa951 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa60010813b4 rsp=fffff80002b2f6e0 rbp=fffffa8009795030
r8=fffffa800d3fa950 r9=00000000000e5230 r10=fffff80001bd6580
r11=fffffa80095fbb40 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0 nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x5824:
fffffa60`010813b4 488b01 mov rax,qword ptr [rcx] ds:93c0:00000000`00000000=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from fffff80001abc22e to fffff80001abc490

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff800`02b2f408 fffff800`01abc22e : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`02b2f410 fffff800`01abb10b : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09797870 fffff800`02b2f600 fffffa80`09795030 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`02b2f550 fffffa60`010813b4 : fffffa80`09ae8a10 fffffa60`00d47ee4 fffffa80`0d850d30 fffffa80`206c644d : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffff800`02b2f6e0 fffffa60`0079ef18 : fffffa80`09795030 00000000`01bf38f8 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`03ee1928 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x5824
fffff800`02b2f730 fffffa60`0079ca3d : fffffa80`09e4c870 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09e24030 00000000`00000002 : NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+0x78
fffff800`02b2f760 fffffa60`0103cd96 : fffff800`02b2f8f8 fffffa80`09cdc100 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferListChain+0x28d
fffff800`02b2f820 fffffa60`01027824 : fffffa80`0dcc5030 fffffa80`0b185310 fffffa80`08a2d740 fffffa80`08a2e970 : tcpip!IppCompleteAndFreePacketList+0xb6
fffff800`02b2f850 fffffa60`0102fc70 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08a2d740 fffffa80`08a2e970 fffffa60`01145050 : tcpip!IppCleanupMfe+0x44
fffff800`02b2f880 fffffa60`010752bd : fffffa80`08a2e970 fffffa60`01149558 fffff800`02b2f928 fffffa80`08a2d740 : tcpip!IppDereferenceMfe+0x20
fffff800`02b2f8b0 fffffa60`0107513a : fffff800`02b2faf0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08a2d758 fffff800`02b2faf0 : tcpip!IppMfeSetTimeOut+0x10d
fffff800`02b2f9d0 fffffa60`010753ea : fffffa60`03ad2e00 fffff800`02b2faf0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01bd5680 : tcpip!IppCompartmentSetTimeout+0x9a
fffff800`02b2fa40 fffff800`01ac03fd : fffff800`02b2fad8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000003 : tcpip!IppTimeout+0x5a
fffff800`02b2fa70 fffff800`01abf818 : fffff800`02b2fcd0 fffffa60`009cb002 fffff800`02b2fcc8 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x30d
fffff800`02b2fca0 fffff800`01abffaf : 000093b3`b676cf46 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000001 fffff800`01bd8a80 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1d8
fffff800`02b2fd10 fffff800`01ac08d2 : fffff800`01bd5680 fffff800`01bd5680 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01bdab80 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1df
fffff800`02b2fd80 fffff800`01c8d860 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x62
fffff800`02b2fdb0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!zzz_AsmCodeRange_End+0x4

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+78
fffffa60`0079ef18 4885ff test rdi,rdi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 4

SYMBOL_NAME: NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+78

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME: NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 49e02e06

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+78

BUCKET_ID: X64_0xD1_NETIO!NetioDereferenceNetBufferList+78

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Any software or hardware installations that coincide with the BSOD? Do you have all of the current and proper device drivers installed?


----------



## bjkern (May 23, 2011)

There have been no hardware installations and no software that coincide with the BSOD. All of my drivers are up to date, as well.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Any Windows updates that coincide with the BSOD?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

I think a found a Knowledge Base article that may describe your problem. Microsoft released a hotfix for this, but SBS isn't specifically mentioned, so you'll to verify the update will work on SBS.


----------



## bjkern (May 23, 2011)

@Rockn I have installed numerous Windows updates, so I do not know if one is specific to the BSOD. What is the best way to figure out if one is?

@centauricw Thanks for the link. I will definitely look into that hotfix more to see if it works with SBS.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can look in add/remove programs to see which ones were installed on a certain date. If Windows Update is set to also update drivers this might be a place to look.


----------



## bjkern (May 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help. I found that it was in fact a driver issue.


----------

